

Statement on school meals from Argyll and Bute Council | Argyll and Bute Council - urbanjunkie
http://www.argyll-bute.gov.uk/news/2012/jun/statement-school-meals-argyll-and-bute-council

======
patio11
_Argyll and Bute Council wholly refutes the unwarranted attacks on its schools
catering service which culminated in national press headlines which have led
catering staff to fear for their jobs. The Council has directly avoided any
criticism of anyone involved in the ‘never seconds’ blog for obvious reasons
despite a strongly held view that the information presented in it
misrepresented the options and choices available to pupils however this
escalation means we had to act to protect staff from the distress and harm it
was causing_

Schools: jobs programs which occasionally produce educated students as an
industrial biproduct.

~~~
johrn
Is the text in italics from an earlier version of the council's statement? The
linked page seems to have language that is as supportive of the student's blog
as is possible.

~~~
chc
The story does have a revision date that's shortly after patio11's comment, so
that seems quite likely.

